# Are You Going To Germany?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

How many of yas are going this weekend?

At what are you after in particular?


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

im going looking for jcps for me and a couple of things for friends


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool Biglad, i really wanted to go this year, but my Passport wouldnt be ready in time....
Thers always next time tho :bash:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

thats a shame mate theres always september though !


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hopefully mate, Hopefully :roll2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm going.
After retics, burms and chams.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

going  and collecting .... what i have in my sig  (at teh bottom)


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

im going in an hour onto the train to get to the manchester pick-up! hopefully getting 3 snakes which 2 will be hoggies.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

The idea of spending hours in the company of a bunch of beady eyed, slimey animals was just too much so I decided not to go - the reptile show sounds fun though:crazy::crazy:


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm going for albino hognose's and 100% het hognose's. Can'nt wait.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

gtm said:


> The idea of spending hours in the company of a bunch of beady eyed, slimey animals was just too much so I decided not to go - the reptile show sounds fun though:crazy::crazy:


 
what reptile do you know thats slimey


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

i cant go im too young grrrrrrrrrrrr will be going when im 18 though and no one can stop me muhahahhahah


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We are going to pick up an order of royal morphs and boa morphs from the states. Also getting some hogg island boas and some leos for myself 

Not much shopping planned there but i am sure a few corn snakes will catch my eye!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Im after Leopard geckos lol


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I am already in Germany :no1:. Getting most of my snakes tonight but I am looking for other snakes whilst in the show too.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Im hoping to get some Red Eye Tree frogs : victory:


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> what reptile do you know thats slimey


None but amphibians are!!!!


----------

